# Looking for Ossa Di Morto recipe



## pamcowan (Dec 20, 2008)

While in Siena, Italy, I had a cookie that I would like to duplicate. It had the flavor of a "dead man's bone"...cloves and cinnamon, but it was soft in the center with what might have been almonds and almond paste. Can anyone help with a recipe?


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 20, 2008)

This recipe sounds close:
Italian Soft Dead Man's Bones Recipe : Recipezaar

I have only had the dry, airy version. Not one that had a soft center like the recipe above.


----------



## pamcowan (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you for your help. That recipe is very similar to the one I have. I think the cookie I had in Italy did not dry overnight, because it held its shape, unlike the ones that dry overnight. In this recipe, and mine,the cookies hold the outer shell, but "bleed," for lack of a better term, and that part is soft. I might be looking for a needle in a haystack!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 21, 2008)

All over Italy there are regional variations and then within those regional variations, everybody's family does things their way. So, in fact, you might have a difficult time finding what you are looking for. Perhaps someone on the list who lives in Italy will have tried what you are talking about.


----------

